# Grafikkarte macht mucken in Ubuntu



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2012)

HI^^

Habs endlich geschafft Ubuntu (12.10) zu installieren
Die Installation ging aber nur im abgesicherten Modus da die GPU irgendwie Probleme macht, bemerkbar durch einen Freeze sobald man am Desktop ist und schwarzem Bildschirm mit GPU Lockup Meldung.
Das wär jetzt halb so schlimm wenn nun der Abgesicherte Modus nach der Installation laufen würde, bleibt aber beim erneuten Einlesen der Laufwerke stehen.

So da ich ein Noob bin was Ubuntu angeht, hoffe ich dass ihr mir hier weiterhelfen könnt


----------



## Gast20140625 (1. November 2012)

Hast du es auch mal mit Ubuntu 12.04 Versucht?
Ansonsten mal den propritären Treiber ausprobeiern.

Um welche Grafikkarte geht es denn?


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2012)

Mit 12.04 hab ich das gleiche Problem
Hab leider kein Plan wie das mit dem Treiber gehen soll xD

Es handelt sich dabei um die 580 Lightning^^


----------



## Mel0ne (1. November 2012)

Starte im Abgesicherten Modus
->gehe in die Systemeinstellungen 
   ->klicke auf zusätzliche Treiber
      ->installiere den Nvidia-Treiber "Version current-updates" oder "Version current", besser ersteres
         ->Führe einen Neustart nach der Installation durch, jetzt müsste er auch im "Normalen Modus" starten

Den gleichen Fehler hatten ein Freund, dem ich Ubuntu installiert hab und ich auch, jetzt funktionierts aber perfekt.
Ich würde Ubuntu 12.04 verwenden, da das noch 5 Jahre Unterstützung hat und noch nicht die Amazon-Suche integriert ist.

Hoffentlich funktionierts 
Mel0ne


----------



## blackout24 (1. November 2012)

Die Shopping Lense kannst du auch einfach mit apt wieder deinstallieren.


----------



## DerpMonstah (1. November 2012)

Nachdem ich in grub den Wiederherstellungsmodus ausgewählt hab, nehm ich den abgesicherten Grafikmodus.
Aber nach einlesen der Laufwerke bleibt es bei der Stelle hier hängen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich ohne dem Wiederherstellungsmodus starte bleibts gleich hängen sobald ich irgendwas am Desktop anklicke D:

Edit: Bin jetzt im abgesicherten Modus und installiere die Updates.
       @ Mel0ne Wenn ich auf zusätzliche Treiber klicke, öffnet sich nur das kleine Fenster mit einem Ladebalken und danach passert nix mehr- passt das so oder muss ich da was anderes auch noch öffnen? xD

Edit2: Nach dem Update erscheint nun auch dieses Treiberauswahlfenster, begleitet mit der Fehlermeldung


> Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.


Macht spaß da rumzubasteln^^


----------



## blackout24 (1. November 2012)

Kann ja mal "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak" machen und dann mit "sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" das Ding löschen. Normalerweise konfiguriert sich das sowieso von allenie bzw. die nvidia-utils erlaubt mit "nvidida-xconfig" wird die konfigurationsdatei erstellt.


----------

